# Elevated Troponin need ICD-9



## struk

Hi, I'm trying to figure out the ICD-9 code for elevated troponin. PA told me to search under cardiac enzimes elevated, but I still have hard time finding it. She told me that elevated level of troponin enzime in the heart indicates that patient is having a heart attack. Can someone help me with that? Thank you
We are private practice.


----------



## jewlz0879

I use 790.99


----------



## KHH

790.5


----------

